# Elusion Camouflage.. A new pattern for todays's serious hunter..



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Elusion Camouflage. I have been working for many years to finally develop a process to transform My dreamed perfections of camo into a reality. With the coordinated professional assistance of the Highly skilled staff of Turcotte Design In Bennington Vermont....I have done just that. Thus the birth of Elusion Camouflage . Please feel free to leave messages and or comments at [email protected]. Information on the products and available patterns will follow soon. Friend us on Facebook at facebook.com/elusion.camouflage.

.. Remember Elusion Camouflage "It's in the Woods."


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks very nice, do you have any close ups of the camo?


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

We will be adding more pictures and patterns as time goes on.. Thank You..


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks.Good luck with your new venture and the pattern is very nice. It looks like a very effective pattern. I really like the neutral tones and the openess of it. TTT for a great new camo pattern.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome looking pattern... Move over Mossyoak.. :clap2:


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hey Bro !!! That camo pattern will work awesome iN NJ That pattern is from the famous Chestnut white oaks in Stokes !!! Hope you will be a good customer !!! Thanks for looking ! Say Hi To Steph for me too.
*


alfabuck said:


> Looks very nice, do you have any close ups of the camo?


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Look out camo industry.....Its time for a revolution in this country,....and this is it Make the Elusion your Reality.....Elusion Camo...Its In The Woods !!!*


Bowjoe1972 said:


> Awesome looking pattern... Move over Mossyoak.. :clap2:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Made in the USA?


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

In Bennington Vermont


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> In Bennington Vermont


Thank you sir that was what I was hoping to hear!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

V.A.S.A said:


> *Hey Bro !!! That camo pattern will work awesome iN NJ That pattern is from the famous Chestnut white oaks in Stokes !!! Hope you will be a good customer !!! Thanks for looking ! Say Hi To Steph for me too.
> *


Will do Lee. It would work well in Jersey, we have a lot of chestnuts around. I'll be seeing you on the course in the near future man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Great !! I always look forward to seeing you two !!! The response to Elusion Camo has been huge thus far. Now to get some of the other patterns printed and cut to suits !! This is going to be great !!! Alfa.....we also have a pine that is from the Barrens area style of trees !! If you hunt we have you covered *


alfabuck said:


> Will do Lee. It would work well in Jersey, we have a lot of chestnuts around. I'll be seeing you on the course in the near future man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Comeon man i live in Jersey, you cant go 10 feet without hitting a pine lol! I cant wait to see what you got in store.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT , im really excited about this camo and would really like to see the pine pattern. I might be getting me some new camo this season afterall.


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

Good Looking camo for sure. Looking forward to seeing what's in store for 2011


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

*Thanks for the good words !!! This year is going to be big. The pygmie pines in NJ were also a great pattern....They are the mainline of the Evergreen Invader series. Soon to be revealed. Keep an eye on us...we are dissappearing in a forest near you ....*


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

*Back to the top for an awesome new Camo.

http://elusioncamouflage.weebly.com/
*


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

Come join us on FACEBOOK.. See new patterns when they arrive and keep up to date with whats new with the Elusion line of camouflage.. 
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Felusion.camouflage&h=4a78a


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

Some of the Pro Staff has allready been picked and we are excited to have who we do.. Pro Staff are 1.) Chance Beaubouef 2.) Kendall Woody 3.)Scott Starnes 4.)Alan Paul 5.) Joseph P Knipp 6.) Emily Veyna 7.) Matt Alwine.. 
The first 5 patterns to be released to the public eye will be completed and watermarked soon. We hope to release the pattern swatches by the end of this week. The official names of the patterns are 



1.Forest Ghost© ( white oak ) 

2. Maple Mirage© ( Sugar Maple )

3. Evergreen Inavder© ( Mature White Pine)

4. Mountain Phantom© ( Speckled Red Oak )

5. Cloaked Intruder© ( Ponderosa Pine)

Make the Elusion your Reality....Elusion camo© .....Its in the woods !!©


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

*Elusion Camo Gaining Huge Interest.*

*http://www.facebook.com/note.php?saved&&note_id=108604809219955*


Please be sure to check out the newest and most innovative camo to ever hit the open market scene. Elusion Camo is destined for stardom and will be disappearing in a forest near you soon !!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

This stuff is very cool, answers all the problems I have ever had with my camo patterns. I have been through many patterns to try and find something that blended in as well as this. Guess my old stuff can be used as filler in a DIY bag target now 
I was lucky enough to be accepted onto the 'TESTING STAFF', can not wait to chase the Thunder Chickens while wearing it. Look out NY, Indiana and PA!!!


----------



## pass-thru prod. (Mar 6, 2008)

Super cool. happy for You mr. lee

http://www.facebook.com/midmasshunts?sk=photos#!/video/video.php?v=1838751975831


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

*http://www.facebook.com/elusion.camouflage this is the hottest thing since sliced bread !!! new patterns released today !!! production begins in a few weeks !! go check them out and add as friends and comment. thanks

Team Elusion Camo*


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Elusion camo is compiled of some awesome people and a camo that does what is supposwed to do!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

The new patterns of off the chain man. I'll be layin down a slammer this year with that new pine pattern. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

Forest Ghost.. You wont beleave your eye's..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxD33nw08z0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bowhunt mt (Feb 26, 2011)

*elusion camo*

elusion camo is the best keep bringing awsome products!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

You have to see this for yourself.. It's looks a million times better in person.. The depth and just the overall realness of the pattern is incrediable..


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks very similar to "Rockaflage" that was popular a while back. I don't see anything to break up your outline in that pattern, just a grey blob? Good luck though.


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

Longbow42 said:


> Looks very similar to "Rockaflage" that was popular a while back. I don't see anything to break up your outline in that pattern, just a grey blob? Good luck though.


None of the patterns in Elusion Camo's Arsenal do any Blobbing. Our patterns are all 100 % real HD images. Please take a few seconds to see some of the 11 new patterns released for 2011. elusion camo . com or look us up on facebook or heck just google Elusion camo we are 12 pages deep in the search engines. Thanks !!! You will be amazed when you see what is really going on.


----------



## Elusion Camo (Feb 28, 2011)

Longbow42 said:


> Looks very similar to "Rockaflage" that was popular a while back. I don't see anything to break up your outline in that pattern, just a grey blob? Good luck though.


None of the patterns in Elusion Camo's Arsenal do any Blobbing. Our patterns are all 100 % real HD images. Please take a few seconds to see some of the 11 new patterns released for 2011. elusion camo . com or look us up on facebook or heck just google Elusion camo we are 12 pages deep in the search engines. Thanks !!! You will be amazed when you see what is really going on.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome camo you can't see to beleave...


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Back up for Elusion!! Do you want to just blend in or Vanish.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Mossyoak looks better...


----------

